# 8 hr Review Classes in Northen CA



## mon3im (Jan 4, 2009)

Any recomendastions?

I know about the ppi2pass but I heard horror storeis about them so I am looking for other suggestions - anyone had a positive experience to share?

Man....I searched so much online but didn't find any classes beside ppi, what is going on folks?


----------



## Adrock (Jan 24, 2009)

There is this one in Sacramento at Sac State:

http://www.sacymf.org/pe-review


----------

